# Self Driving taxis may not come from the US...



## Dr. Pax (Jun 9, 2017)

... but from China.

https://medium.com/futuresin/baidu-...ous-vehicles-faster-than-america-aee14dcacfb4

When it's about making money, I'm pretty convinced China is even more eager than the US.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dr. Pax said:


> ... but from China.
> 
> https://medium.com/futuresin/baidu-...ous-vehicles-faster-than-america-aee14dcacfb4
> 
> When it's about making money, I'm pretty convinced China is even more eager than the US.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

My GF has a saying she often repeats when we are out shopping for electrical items "Everything from China kills you." In Thailand it's quiet often the case maybe not some much in Australia but not a snowballs chance in hell of the Chinese coming up with a mass produced automomus vehicle that would pass Australian safety standards. Not ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> My GF has a saying she often repeats when we are out shopping for electrical items "Everything from China kills you." In Thailand it's quiet often the case maybe not some much in Australia but not a snowballs chance in hell of the Chinese coming up with a mass produced automomus vehicle that would pass Australian safety standards. Not ever.


Same here.
China exports junk & toxic toys for children.
Shameful really.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Keep on Chooglin'.

.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Everyone thought 10 years ago that because China made a brand new $10,000 dollar car, everyone would own one. Not a single one in US.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jay Dean said:


> Everyone thought 10 years ago that because China made a brand new $10,000 dollar car, everyone would own one. Not a single one in US.


That's because the "good" cars that are made in china are stolen plans from foreign auto-makers.

https://carnewschina.com/2014/11/28...andwind-x7-a-clone-of-the-range-rover-evoque/

The not so good ones could never pass safety standards


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Chinas $10,000.00 cars would cost $15,000.00 in revisions to meet U.S. Safety Standards& Pollution Standards.

We could make $10,000.00 cars in America !
Make seat belts an option !
Safety glass an option.
Crumple zones an option.
Door reinforcements for side impact an option.. . . 
Real tires an option.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheap wins for scrub brushes and coffee filters, when it comes to more, we do not ef around. China loses lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buy Chineese MAYPOP, WILLPOP& Kaboom tires !
Cheap !
$2,000.00 us 6x8 shipping container !
Made with genuine nylon and sand filler !
Radioactive steel belts !

Toxic waste chemicals injected during mold process!

Buy factory second rejects that wal mart would not !
Big Discount !


----------

